# Tootsie has a home!



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

:chili:Tootsie went home yesterday and from now on will have the precious name of Ginger! :aktion033:

Here she is with her new mom:









You might recall, she's the little girl who came to NMR from Chicago Animal Control with a very badly broken jaw. Surgery was required but they were able to save the jaw and put it back together so she can eat and drink normally. Here's her pictures from October: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/122178-tootsie-before-after.html


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Wonderful news!!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh how wonderful, I love a happy ending.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so happy about this. She has such an adorable little face. Congratulations Miss GINGER!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wonderful news!! What a cutie, and so glad that she's in her forever home!!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*The Work You do with rescues is a blessing this is a beautiful doggie.*
*Keep It Up-God Bless Nickee & Yogi in Pa**


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili: That's such great news. I remember her story. She looks so pretty and what a stunning mom. It would be great if she could join SM. Hope she finds us. :chili::chili:


----------



## spiderguider (Apr 26, 2013)

Aw wow, congrats ginger on your new family, I hope you have a long happy fun life together, hugs & kiss 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats and here is to a long and loving life.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OMGosh so cute!! Does her tongue stick out like that all the time? I think it's cute! Love a happy ending!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Interesting that someone revived this thread! NMR just got an email from Ginger (formerly Tootsie) and her mom and she is doing great! She has settled in to her new home with her new family and loving life.

Celeta - when she came into rescue her jaw was horribly broken and it had to be reconstructed. The end result is that her tongue sticks out now most of the time. But she is doing great and loving life!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

so glad to hear she is loving her furever home :wub:


----------

